# 16-Seed UMBC Knocks 1-Seed Virginia out of NCAA Tourney



## TowinKarz (Mar 17, 2018)

And it wasn't even CLOSE, people were leaving the arena early. 

http://www.espn.com/mens-college-ba...t-history-knocking-no-1-overall-seed-virginia


----------



## LulzKiller (Mar 17, 2018)

I remember reading somewhere that it's very rare for this to happen in NCAA for some reason, like a certain large percentage of teams never made it like that far in the whole competition. I think it was Chart Party but could be wrong


----------



## A Cat Father (Mar 17, 2018)

If this is a wrestling thing that doesnt include Macho Man Randy Jackson im outie 5000


----------



## FP 208 (Mar 17, 2018)

LulzKiller said:


> I remember reading somewhere that it's very rare for this to happen in NCAA for some reason, like a certain large percentage of teams never made it like that far in the whole competition. I think it was Chart Party but could be wrong


This is the first time its ever happened in the men's NCAA tournament. It had happened once previously in the women's NCAA tournament when stanford lost to someone when they had multiple starting girls that were out injuried / sick / and some were pregnant.


More impressively the UMBC knockout of virginia was virginia was number 1 in the kenpom rankings, which works on ranking overall strength through computational methods.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Mar 17, 2018)

Virginia had a bad night and UMBC had a very good night. Both of these happen sometimes. It's unfortunate for Virginia that both of these events occurred simultaneously.
The mid-majors have closed the gap in competitiveness and skill between them and the perennial contenders because of the one and done nature of many of the players who play for the big schools. A team of average skilled juniors and seniors who have been together for four years and who have no chance of playing pro ball will always have a chance against a handful of talented freshman who have one eye on the NBA. 
Apehoop is gay.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Mar 17, 2018)

The seeding committee was huffing jenkem instead of watching basketball teams play.  That's how the seedings got so fucked up and we now have Cinderella prime trying on glass slippers on a Sunday.


----------



## DollJoints (Mar 26, 2018)

I still have Michigan to win. Looks like I’ll be $300 richer come April 2nd.


----------

